# Double smoked Chipotle Infused Oil



## richoso1 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Infused Chipotle Oil*

Smoke red jalapenos at 225 for 4 hrs. using mesquite wood. Then put the chiles in a dehydrator for about 14 hrs or until dry. Rough chop chiles into flakes, and let smoke for 3 hrs. at 225 in regular olive oil using mesquite wood. Let it completely cool, and then strain the oil with cheesecloth into a dry sterilized glass jar/container. Store in a cool dry place. Good for frying taco shells, taquitos, quesadillas, pinto beans, or whenever you want that chipotle flavor and/or heat without the chile flakes. Also great when making baked/smoked potatoes, just rub them with the oil, and sprinkle them with salt. Enjoy chileheads!


----------



## azrocker (Feb 25, 2009)

Saved to hard drive! Thanks


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 25, 2009)

Saved for future use....

From one chili head to another.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





& points


----------



## desertlites (Feb 25, 2009)

thats a keeper-thanks-oils are fun.


----------



## fired up (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice one Rich!


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm, I appreciate it! On the do gig!


----------



## darrin (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds sooooo gooood! Thanks.


----------



## got14u (Feb 26, 2009)

nice...i am planning on doing chipotles also..this will be done as well. what did u do with all the seeds and stuff in the cheese clothe ?? i would think u could dry that back out and grind it up in a coffee grinder and use it for a chipotle powder....what do u think....from one chile head to another..lol..and let me through some points your way.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, Rich.  Might give it a try once I get the wimps in this house used to some heat.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the points my friend. Gloria grinds them into some tamale dough for a few family members who like more heat. Good luck on your chipotles.


----------



## dono (Feb 26, 2009)

now that looks interesting,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





thanks


----------

